# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle > مبتدی: تهیه  یا دانلود  oracle  jdeveloper 11 g

## Dashti

با سلام
من نرم افزار های oracle 11g  application   خصوصا 11g    oracle  jdeveloper    رو نیاز دارم . کسی از دوستان میتونه راهنمایی کنه . تهیه  یا دانلود ( از سایت اوراکل نمیشه دانلود کرد ) :متفکر:

----------


## mansoor_csharp

با *** مي توني دانلود كني

----------


## Dashti

با ***  هم نشد . خیلی کند میشه .

----------


## shahramlp

سلام.*** رو که دیگه بی خیال یه اکانت socks بگیر حله داداش.

----------


## Dashti

درود   درود    درود   بر شما  - دانلود شد . تشکر              :تشویق:

----------


## mohammadali68

> سلام.*** رو که دیگه بی خیال یه اکانت socks بگیر حله داداش.


 اینی که گفتی(socks) چی هست؟

----------


## shahramlp

> اینی که گفتی(socks) چی هست؟


 سلام دوستم. یه پروتکل هست که کاربردی مثل پراکسی یا ***  داره و برای دور زدن فیلترینگ ازش استفاده میشه البته اون اوایل که پرتهای *** رو محدود کرده بودن(الان باز شده فعلا) یه مدت مورد استفاده قرار گرفت و چون یه مقدار تنظیمات لازم داشت خیلی سریع جمع شد و به جاش الان از Https Proxy استفاده میشه البته همه‌ی اینایی که میگم (جمع شدن اومدن و...) از لحاظ تجاری توی نت خودمون عرض میکنم نه کل دنیا یا اینکه اون بد بود این خوبه واسه اطلاعات تکمیلی هم میتونید سری به اینجا بزنید .

----------


## saeed003

> با سلام
> من نرم افزار های oracle 11g  application   خصوصا 11g    oracle  jdeveloper    رو نیاز دارم . کسی از دوستان میتونه راهنمایی کنه . تهیه  یا دانلود ( از سایت اوراکل نمیشه دانلود کرد )




سلام مهندس از این سایت دانلود کن
http://shatelland.com/download/devel...A9%D9%84/87715

----------


## markazeahan

تنها راهش استفاده از پروکسی و دانلود از سایت اوراکل هست

پاینده باشید

قیمت میلگرد میانه

----------

